# Micro Contracts with EA + Demo MT4 Account?



## BennoBrisbane (3 September 2009)

I am interested in knowing which Forex Brokers might offer Micro Accounts ($1000 Contracts) and use Metatrader. I am keen to try out some EAs I have written. Alternatively if someone might know a good broker to sign up for a Demo so that I can try out the EA on their demo platform that would be good too. My EA uses Parabolic SAR.
Benno


----------



## Stormin_Norman (3 September 2009)

gomarkets would probably be the one you want to investigate.

axisODL and fxcm are also in australia and worth considering too.


----------



## Nathan G (4 September 2009)

I'll second go markets.

They are soon introducing nano lots, and you can go as low as 1c a pip, ideal for testing an EA in "the wild".


----------



## BennoBrisbane (7 September 2009)

Nano lots. Now that is what I call a low risk why of trying out FX. I wonder how big the buy/sell spread will be though.


----------



## Gazzer (11 January 2010)

Stormin_Norman said:


> gomarkets would probably be the one you want to investigate.
> 
> axisODL and fxcm are also in australia and worth considering too.




I have a demo account with axisODL and they do microlots but only on some of the pairs. They don't do them on their demo accounts.


----------



## inspira (18 January 2010)

Hi Gazzer,

Can you please clarify whether AxisODL do micro's on their live accounts. Your post is a lil' confusing. 

Cheers,
inspira


----------

